# unlock dvd player for multi region



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Re. Grundig GDP 6124 DVD PLAYER. I`ve got the Region Coding for my player as follows. 1.Open disc tray 2. Press stop on remote control 3. Press 734466 using number pad on remote 4. Press down key to select number "0" for all region code 5. Press "enter" key to confirm.

I`ve done all that but nothing changes. Should i press enter after the 734466 number? Can`t get to the "0" number for all region code. Is there something i`m not doing. This procedure is supposed to be effective. Hope someone can help:wave:


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Solved the problem It pays to point the remote in the right direction. :4-thatsba


----------

